# Saftee acid... Anyone use it before?



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Saftee acid will work fine, although I prefer citric acid. Since you are tanning for the first time you would probably like a paint-on type tan versus a submersible tan. I do customer support for Head Quarters Taxidermy Supply and help customers with tanning questions on a daily basis. http://www.hqtaxidermy.com/tanning.html

Also check out the last few issues of Taxidermy Today magazine, I have written serveral articles on tanning with step by step instructions. Call if you have any other questions.

Jeremy Morgan


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

I use it and like it just fine. I do have to check the pH daily to make sure I keep it where I want it. If I let it go for a couple days it’ll rise.


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

You could just use Dan Rineharts brush on tanning cream and not have to worry about pickling.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Deadeye_Hoyt said:


> You could just use Dan Rineharts brush on tanning cream and not have to worry about pickling.


It is not technically tanned unless it is pickled first. So no you can't. 

You can however preserve a skin with the Rinhart tanning cream in a way that it can be mounted with good results.


----------



## Furbearer1 (Jan 18, 2011)

If you are using a fleshing machine(or wheel ) 
unless you maintain a 2 ph in the pickling process you will find it dificult to really master fleshing technicques. Professional tanning has kept a lot of this information private as its good busness for them. If the acid you use is capible of a constant 2 ph you can produce very high quality tans.
Having retired from the comercial aspect of it, its my best recomendation.myself i used formic acid since 1956.
furbearer1:secret:


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Saftee acid will work fine


----------

